# N.C. four 10 day old



## kathyb

I have been called about four ten day old pups that mom died because of the heat. Please PM me if you can help.


----------



## allieg

Can you post anything else about them?


----------



## GSDTrain

where are they located?

*Never mind*


----------



## HeidiW

Because of the heat???? WT Fudge!!


----------



## GSDTrain

poor momma and babies


----------



## chinsNdobermans

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WBecause of the heat???? WT Fudge!!


I agree! 

Poor puppers, poor mama!


----------



## middleofnowhere

OK is there any one in the NC area that could help?


----------



## torizmojo

I'd help out, but I'm in MA.


----------



## gr8flcat

I am in NC but would need to know more info. I am heading our of town tomorrow but I have other rescue friends in area.


----------



## hopes never 2 late

Does anyone know where in NC they are located? I am in Charlotte


----------



## GSDTrain

I PM'ed kathy and she thinks they are in York


----------



## ShepherdMania

Where is York? I looked it up on Google and couldn't find it.


----------



## fourdogsrule

Any more news?


----------



## Sue F

Do you mean York SC? That is just south of Charlotte.


----------



## GSDTrain

Maybe. 
You would have to ask kathy as she just told me york- didn't say NC or SC but that sounds about right to me


----------



## allieg

If there's a way to get them North she could probably get 2 of them taken care of....


----------



## ShepherdMania

Must be York, SC


----------



## sclark1795

There is also a York in Pennsylvannia


----------



## GSDTrain

> Originally Posted By: Sue ClarkThere is also a York in Pennsylvannia



I wish that's where they were but unfortunately I think they are in York, SC!


----------



## Sue F

Do we have any more info on these puppies?


----------



## chinsNdobermans

Any updates?


----------



## windwych

There is someone ready and available to go and pick them up for an approved Rescue! WE cannot reach anyone who is involved in the posting of these pups!! Does anyone here know the people who either HAVE them or who POSTED this?


----------



## ShepherdMania

Are they going to care for them until they are old enough to be transported?

Kathyb in NY posted them.


----------



## GSDTrain

Laxfieldgsd I PM'ed you


----------



## 3Dogcouch

Does anyone have any contact information for Kathyb in NY *OTHER THAN* what is posted on this board???


----------



## sierrasunnkennels

There are 2 other German Shepherds at this shelter. Dawn, will your people pick them up, as well?


----------



## Prinzsalpha

Are they at a shelter??? Last I heard they were looking for rescue and were not at a shelter. Hopefully someone is taking care of these pups as MOMA gsd died of heat exposure. Its important someone is feeding them, that was the crux of it all.


----------



## TESS

Yes - I left her a telephone message and also emailed her.
I have not heard back yet.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## kathyb

Sorry I am just getting home from the vets as my 2 year old Zoe was limping. They had to take x-rays so I just stayed there all day. She has elbow dysplasiai n both elbows.

I did call the girl who contacted me about these pups while I was there. The lady who had them gave them to another person just an hour after she talked with her. She would not give out the name or number even when she was told that there was help and offer of money to help these pups. This mother now I found out had more pups then just the four, some also died of the heat. The AC was going to go to the house this afternoon to see what is going on. Maureen was still going to try to find out about the pups but we both think that they also died. If I hear any thing I will let you know.


----------



## ShepherdMania

If the mother and all of the pups died because of the heat that woman needs to be charged with animal cruelty and have the book thrown at her!


----------



## kathyb

The mom is not dead, just found out she was turned in to animal control today. She will need rescue, I will get pictures and more information Tuesday.


----------



## ncgsdmom

Praying for both mom and the pups...any mention of the pups being turned in with the mom???


----------



## chinsNdobermans

Prayers for those dogs... arghhh what a horrid situation.


----------



## kathyb

Pups were not turned in with mom.


----------



## GSDTrain

I am glad to hear that mom is not dead but very sad that pups are not with mom









I hope the pups make it, but I know that the chances are that they probably won't.


----------



## ncgsdmom

Any updates??


----------



## kathyb

No updates yet, Maureen will be calling me later tonight wiyh information on the mom.


----------



## kathyb

This is the mom of the pups that is at the shelter, the lady who had the pups will not even answer her phone so there is no way to find out anything else about them.


----------



## allieg

Am I missing something? If Mom is alive then why were 10 day old pups not kept with her?????
I hope they all end up OK in the end.


----------



## ShepherdMania

What shelter is she at? She looks so distraught without her babies.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels

York, SC I will email Tracy about her temp. Do you want her Mark?


----------



## ShepherdMania

I would love to take her but don't have room right now.


----------



## gsdcentral

Owner is obviously an idiot if she either a. allowed pups to die in 100 degree heat or b. gave 10 day old pups away to "someone".


----------



## ILGHAUS

If someone would like to start a thread with some info feel free do so. Remember *Urgent* is for *PB GSDs in high-kill shelters*. This section is not to have members PM for the info.


----------

